# Overall Good Live Feeder



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

Whats a overall good live feeder to feed your P's? Like a fish that is a overall decent meal. J/w cause I know some feeders are no good.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

breeding your own guppies/mollies/cons is best because the disease risk is very low and you always have a constant supply!


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

id def. breed, safest also ive had more luck feeding little rossies than goldfish evenr tho i never really do it


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mollies







Cons are coo cuz they breed a lot and fast but i hafta injure them b4 putting them in the P tank otherwise they become dither


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> breeding your own guppies/mollies/cons is best because the disease risk is very low and you always have a constant supply!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

its not good or cool or needed to feed your piranhas with live fishes


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

> its not good or cool or needed to feed your piranhas with live fishes


 yes its is! thats what they do in the wild. Its not good to change there diet from what they eat in the wild. If you are to big of a p*ssy to fed them live food then u shouldnt have them.


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

> its not good or cool or needed to feed your piranhas with live fishes


 yes its is! thats what they do in the wild. Its not good to change there diet from what they eat in the wild. If you are to big of a p*ssy to fed them live food then u shouldnt have them.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Mr. redbelly said:


> > its not good or cool or needed to feed your piranhas with live fishes
> 
> 
> yes its is! thats what they do in the wild. Its not good to change there diet from what they eat in the wild. If you are to big of a p*ssy to fed them live food then u shouldnt have them.


 ding ding ding


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Mr. redbelly said:


> > its not good or cool or needed to feed your piranhas with live fishes
> 
> 
> yes its is! thats what they do in the wild. Its not good to change there diet from what they eat in the wild. If you are to big of a p*ssy to fed them live food then u shouldnt have them.


I'm not screwing with my p's/oscars/convicts health by using sick goldfish and guppies.

If I have some convict fry/ other fry that I dont have room for, then I might feed that to my fish. I've kinda stopped buying feeders here lately. If you want to feed your fish feeders fine ago ahead.

I havent feed my fish any feeders since I had a disease outbreak a few weeks ago.


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

Red-Belly-Mike said:


> Whats a overall good live feeder to feed your P's?


a mouse...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Red-Belly-Mike said:


> Whats a overall good live feeder to feed your P's? Like a fish that is a overall decent meal. J/w cause I know some feeders are no good.


Well I see no one can anwser a simple question accuractly,
Though I agree with Innes is not nessesary to feed live fish,
Which is similiar to where I go now.

No "Feeder fish" is the best. Key to keeping your fish healthy is
varied diet and consistant feeding.

You can feed them whatever, as long as that is not the only food
being fed, Vary the diet among several foods you win in all ways,
Feed any single one constantly you fail. This goes with all foods
not just Feeder fish.

Only Live food with serious issues are Mice and rats just avoid them.
Not worth it. (It' sick I even have to say that







) 
Goldfish are number two, as they have to many issues to be worth
their cost, no matter how cheap.

Breeding your own does not lessen the risk of illness and costs alot
for what essentially is a minor componet nutritionally to the fish.

Do not be fooled by that supid "thats what they do in the wild" BS,

When is the last time your P saw the wild?

The suckers in captivity and you can not come close to replicating what
they can eat in the wild. Best you can do is offer it the diversity you can
obtain and is appropriate for proper health.


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

Whats a good diet for him?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=18882

This is a good overall starter, There are many many more threads also covering other foods, how to feed them and in some cases how to introduce them.


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

worms is about the best live food you can feed em, then i would say pinky (mice) for nutritional values


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

mice aren't that nutritious, mill make a mess of your tank, and may injur your reds with their claws. Don't put mice in


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> mice aren't that nutritious, mill make a mess of your tank, and may injur your reds with their claws. Don't put mice in


sorry twitch, but it is very true, i too didnt beleive they had any nutritional value until i followed up on them. and please take notice, i said pinkies, (hairless)


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

fiveo93 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > mice aren't that nutritious, mill make a mess of your tank, and may injur your reds with their claws. Don't put mice in
> ...


They have no Nutritional value that can not be obtained by other less messy means. There is no point or reason to feed such a polluting food when much better
alternatives exist. Mammals have no use in a captive fishes diet.
Worms are totally useless if fed to often they are only worth a treat not much more.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Mr. redbelly said:


> > its not good or cool or needed to feed your piranhas with live fishes
> 
> 
> yes its is! thats what they do in the wild. Its not good to change there diet from what they eat in the wild. If you are to big of a p*ssy to fed them live food then u shouldnt have them.










riiight I'm sorry its both cool and good for the fish, how silly for me not to notice


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Innes said:


> Mr. redbelly said:
> 
> 
> > > its not good or cool or needed to feed your piranhas with live fishes
> ...


 Innes 
we will only forgive you of your evil thoughts if you sacrifice a Bunny to your
Polypterus senagalus after all they must eat them in the wild right? Best food to feed them.
After all they do eat carrion. That must be there favorite food and whats best
for them in captivity.

Sure it would get it down in a few weeks of nibbling. Just do Hourly water changes
as it rots in your tank. That should keep your water quality up long enough to
let it eat its natural food.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I still think the funniest thing I ever heard was the kid I told not to feed beef fat which he rationalized was fine since in the wild a piranha wouldn't ignore the fatty parts of any cows they happened to eat. I was aparently unaware of the amazon river strain of wild bovine...


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> fiveo93 said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


 i stated worms because they are the safest of live food to feed. and about the mice deal, we go different ways there. i am for it and your against it. sorry


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

always add protein pellets.


----------

